# Southport Christmas Shopping



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barbara and me will be staying on the car park where we have just had the mhf rally on the weekend starting 14th December to get some serious Christmas shopping done.

Lord Street and the Arcades are really attractive at Christmas and of course the shops are dressed to invite you in and spend,spend,spend so wallets beware.

This is a totally informal affair just come and go as you please, so if you fancy it come along and join us you are very welcome.

Bob


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Would love to come and join you again-my wife loved shopping-perhaps I can get her to do some Xmas shopping this time!!
Is it going to be same arrangements-Friday 11.00-Sunday?

Leapy (Pete)


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Pete, it will be totally informal so just turn up pay at the gate for as long as you wish to stay.

Bob


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Bob me and Mary may well join you, ill know closer to the time. So is that a normal thing with that car park all through the year , you can turn up anytime and overnight by paying the guy in the kiosk ?? Is the price the same, or is it more if you just turn up not on a rally?
gary


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bob

Well done for listing this. Not sure if we will make it because its so far for us and it is a manic time for a portrait photographer :lol: :lol: 

One thought though. After the tremendous weekend you have all just all had how informal you will manage to keep it I don't know     


stew


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Gary. I stayed on till yesterday and there were MHs parked on there most nights overnight. I'm not sure what they charge. Probably what we paid.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Gary, not totally sure of the price i will find out today and post reply.

It is at the moment £3 a day for parking but i am unsure if you can stay the night for that.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Just come back from downtown southport and there is nobody in at pleasureland so i will try again over the weekend for the info on charges.


Bob


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

many thanks johnny and bob. Its a nice close place to go on the spur of the moment one weekend when we havent got anything booked


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

We have been down to pleasureland today and have been told that it will be £3.00 a day/night for parking but there will be NO facilities available.

Anyone still up for it just let me know.

Bob


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

:BIG: 
Hi Bob,
just to let you know that Sue and I along with friends we met in France, Graham Kay and daughter Chelsie will be there.
If we come thurs can we park on the carpark and pay the fee.
RegardsPaul (Musicman)


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Paul, i will check it out tomorrow for you and let you know but i do not think it is a problem.

Looking forward to meeting you and Sue again and of course your friends.

Do you fancy a meal out on Friday/Saturday evening, there is a nice Italian within easy walking distance.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi to all, i have been to see the powers that be at pleasureland today and this is the info. that Norman (the site manager) gave me.

We can arrive and stay overnight any day of week, if the pay booth is not open just park up and someone will contact you for payment. This is on the Esplanade car park where we had the Rally recently.

The cost will be £3.00 p.n. but with NO facilities. (sorry)

So if anyone is still interested in a INFORMAL meet from Friday 14th December so the Ladies can do a very pleasant Christmas shopping weekend and we can maybe have a nice meal out at an local restaurant one night please let me know.

I would need some idea of who may attend so i could make a reservation at a local hostelry it being so close to Christmas. 

Bob


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Hi Bob
Would like to join you for meal if it is as good as the Chinese!

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Pete, i was thinking Italian this time if you fancy it.

Bob


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Yes-I realised it was Italian this time-two please
Pete


----------



## musicman (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bob
Thanks for the info. I know Sue will love to go for a meal, me too.
Dont know about Graham and Kay as yet. Will get back to you on that.
Regards
Paul


----------



## 103618 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi
As Paul (Musicman) says - we will be there. Would love to go for the meal too.
Cheers
Graham, Kay & Chelsea


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi
not been to southport for a long time
is the car park easy to find :? 

name of road or landmark?

thanks


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Glenm have a look......

HERE

Hope you have a good weekend.

Johnny F


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Johnny
looks pretty easy to find
thanks james


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks JohnnyF for looking after my guests, so sorry for not replying Glenm but we have been away and had no wifi.

You are more than welcome and if you or anyone else requires any info please ask, we are home now until January 2nd then off too Spain/Portugal/Morocco for the winter.

The Italian restaurant is out as they have closed down but there are plenty of eating places around the site.

Bob


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The car park is it the one behind the Park and Ride or behind the Theatre.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

The carpark is across the road from the ECO centre (you cant miss the ECO centre Park and Ride it has a big wind generator at the side of it).

The car park for MHs is at the side of the Southport Pleasureland.

Have a look

HERE

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

grumpyman, JohnnyF has got it spot on for the parking and indeed extra info when you look at his post (HERE).

That is a great map Johnny i must practice more with google maps so as to be able to do the same.

Bob


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, i am thinking of calling off the Southport meet as i have had a number of cancellations to date and as far as i know only Leapy (Pete) is a defo. If there are any others that are definately coming please let me know soon.

I am planning our winter trip to Morocco at the moment and getting the m/h all prepared for the journey so if no one is coming i can use the time for that. 

Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Bob

we are making our way up to Lancaster to stay with daughter for Christmas and so might well be able to join you if that is ok? We didn't rally with you last time so some local directions would be very helpful. We do have sat nav so a post code will do it.

Dogs ok?

We have met one or two members when we went to Bedford and Lincoln but have been away for a couple of months.

Italian sounds good to us! 

Chris and Pat


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Make that a definite for us two then.

We are off to Portugal, Spain, Italy on 31st!! Would love Morocco but can't dump the dog because we got her for Christmas :lol: 

Pat and Chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Chris N Pat, if you look back a couple of posts and see Johnny F post click on *here* and you get the exact spot.

Sorry but Italian is out as they have closed, but there is plenty of places to go.

Bob


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you going??

We're all set to, hopefully, arrive Friday night.

Chris and Pat


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Can we come too ?
Plan arriving Friday night about 7ish if thats alright.

Meal out for us too,Saturday night,anywhere.

Angie.......


----------

